

Lessons in Reputation Management from Conan O’Brien - dennykmiu
http://www.successful-blog.com/1/conans-good-bye-10-of-10-in-leadership-reputation-and-community/

======
dennykmiu
A very good read for any struggling entrepreneurs. Obviously, no entrepreneurs
would walk away with a $45M severance package and call it a failure. However,
when entrepreneurs do fail, either due to our own inexperience or outside
factors, the first thing we need to repair is our reputation. Again, my own
painful experience with recovery is not that different from falling off a
bike. In the process of getting back on track, your attitude and your outlook
are the most important. It is natural that you want to get even. Think
positive. Whatever you do, do not get into other people’s way and do not wish
for other people’s fall. You are now at your most vulnerable and deflated
stage of your life. You don’t have any money. You don’t have any friends. Your
reputation is in complete ruin. As a result, you can’t afford to be negative
and you can’t afford to be surrounded with negative people. Not having the
ability to be constructive doesn't give you the license to do destructive.
Whatever you do, stay away from bad Juju. Now is the time to levitate
yourself. Now is the time to fill your head with positive thoughts ... "if you
work really hard, amazing thing will happen." I love this guy.

